# Sailfish?



## azerake (Jul 22, 2012)

I know this probably isnt a typical ? for this time of year but does anyone catch alot of sailfish? and like is it really as fun as its put out to be? and does anyone keep them and eat them if so are they anygood? like i said i know its not really the best time of year for this question but im curious and it doesnt have to be for this time of year it can be winter time too. thanks!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I saw one in 60-65' on Saturday. I was shocked


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive seen two this year out of my kayak and several yakkers have caught them including one yesterday off of Navarre. I think they are in close this year because of the draught in the midwest keeping the Mississippi from pushing out alot of dirty water.

Also it could be we are hearing more sightings close in because more and more people are fishing out of kayaks and closer in shore due to fuel prices. More people in the area means more people there to see them.

As for your main questions, I havnt caught one...yet, but I hope to soon. I saw a another guy hook one on a kayak and watching that fish tailwalk and drag him around looked like a blast.


----------



## azerake (Jul 22, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Ive seen two this year out of my kayak and several yakkers have caught them including one yesterday off of Navarre. I think they are in close this year because of the draught in the midwest keeping the Mississippi from pushing out alot of dirty water.
> 
> Also it could be we are hearing more sightings close in because more and more people are fishing out of kayaks and closer in shore due to fuel prices. More people in the area means more people there to see them.
> 
> As for your main questions, I havnt caught one...yet, but I hope to soon. I saw a another guy hook one on a kayak and watching that fish tailwalk and drag him around looked like a blast.


okay that sounds fun!! i didnt even know they came that close! i am definataly gonna be kayaking for them. id love to land one like that it be a true battle and a blast is probably an under statment haha :thumbup: what kind of baits where they catching them on?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I know the one that I saw eat was on a live bait, probably a cig or herring but I think most are caught pulling dusters and cigs.

One of the sails I wasnt prepared. I had fresh ballyhoo on ice but I had lost all of my rigs earlier in the day and had NOTHING to throw at it. He was all lit up and circled me a few times before leaving. So frustrating.


----------



## azerake (Jul 22, 2012)

i can imagine that would drive me crazy! how big was it? you think theyd bite pinfish or mullet?


----------



## oatmeal1 (Mar 26, 2009)

I believe there was a thread a couple of days ago where a kid caught one from a kayak beached it took pics then released it. I think he was dragging a live bait.


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Definatly as fun as it looks. Catching your first sail will be something you will never forget. I could see how one way offshore with a 30 + class reel would make it less fun though... get em on spinning tackle.

Brandon


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Caught one last year, end of September slow trolling live baits over the bridge rubble in Destin, while we were fighting our fish a charter boat hooked up right next to us.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

I have actually never even seen one in reel life hahah sorry, anyway I have a buddy that runs a Kayak Guide service in Destin and he catches them. I just bought a boat and think I am gonna attempt some trolling when I get home this time. Maybe I can get lucky?!?!


----------

